# Ledbury / Hereford



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Heading to one of these places tomorrow, any decent places for coffee?

We've gone away and decided not to bother bringing my lido and aeropress

Got lucky in Malvern today, random cafe choice and they were serving James Gourmet sipi falls (current LSOL bean).


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry, can't help regarding Ledbury/Hereford but please can you tell me where you got the James Gourmet coffee in Malvern?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

NeilR said:


> Sorry, can't help regarding Ledbury/Hereford but please can you tell me where you got the James Gourmet coffee in Malvern?


It was Mac and Jacs cafe, near the priory. There was another cafe a couple of doors away that looked promising too, serving coffee from Method roasters


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah, Malvern! Grew up there at the foot of the hills. Left there 40 years ago, when speciality coffee was Gareth Hunt and the 3 bean salute.


----------

